# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  البهق

## reddish

*http://merrikhabonline.net/up//uploa...ges/MerrOnLin-
http://merrikhabonline.net/up//uploa...ges/MerrOnLin-


مرض البهق كما نطلق عليه فى السودان ... يزداد انتشارا فى هذه الفترة من العام 
هل هو مرض معدى ؟
انواعه  !!!وهى كثيرة ومختلفة كما ترى فى الصور 
الجنس الاكثر عرضة لهذا المرض المنفر 
العلاج 
الوقاية 
*

----------


## قنوان

*نتمني من الاخ الدكتور reddish ان يمدنا بالمعلومات عن هذا المرض
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*تحياتي يادكاتره
الحقيقة لي فترة مع هذا المرض .. والحمد لله تاقلمت مع الوضع الذي أنا فيه الآن
من خلال تجربتي مع هذا المرض إكتشفت أن سبيل العلاج منه صعب للغاية ويحتاج من المريض زمناً طويلاً حتى يشفى منه.

موضوع مهم والحديث عنه يهمنا كثيراً
د. قنوان والأخوة الأطباء بالمنبر
لكم مني كل الود والتحايا
*

----------


## reddish

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

تحياتي يادكاتره
الحقيقة لي فترة مع هذا المرض .. والحمد لله تاقلمت مع الوضع الذي أنا فيه الآن
من خلال تجربتي مع هذا المرض إكتشفت أن سبيل العلاج منه صعب للغاية ويحتاج من المريض زمناً طويلاً حتى يشفى منه.

موضوع مهم والحديث عنه يهمنا كثيراً
د. قنوان والأخوة الأطباء بالمنبر
لكم مني كل الود والتحايا



ياهندسة انت لا تعانى من هذا المرض بل من كينونة طبية اخرى تختلف طرق تناولها وعلاجها ...وفى الحالتين العلاج سهل بس يحتاج لشوية ارادة 
متى ماحضرت للخرطوم سأسعى لمقابلتك ... المرة الفاتت حضرت للخرطوم ولم اقابل شخص 
من المنتدى  بسبب ما اصاب سارق الفرح من بعض الاخوة هنا 
وتقبل تحياتى 
ملحوظة : شاهدت صورك كثيرا مع الاحبة اعضاء المنتدى 
*

----------


## reddish

*اسمه السريرى pityriasis versicolor 
اسمه مترجما الى العربية( النخالة المتلونة الفطرية )
اسمه السودانى الدارجى (البهق) وهو ليس المرض المعروف بالبرص 
الميكروب المسبب له فطر يعيش فى جلد الانسان بشكل طبيعى (كل البشر )
الفطر المسبب له عدة نويعات يؤدى كل نوع الى شكل سريري يختلف من شخص لاخر 
نخلص من ذلك الى ان المرض غير معدى طالما كان الفطر متواجدا فى الجلد البشرى 
بشكل طبيعى . والسبب فى ظهوره عند بعض الاشخاص من عدمه يعتمد على الاستعداد
الجينى للجلد والذى لايسمح بظهوره عند اغلب الاشخاص 
نواصل
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

نتمني من الاخ الدكتور reddish ان يمدنا بالمعلومات عن هذا المرض



يادكتورة والله الجلدية ليست تخصصى ..ليه ما تمدينا من عندك 
وخلى الباقى علينا وسافيدك شخصيا فى طرق العلاج التى يمكنك
تجهيزها فى المنزل فى تجربة جيدة جدا باعتبار ان الدواء 
مبتكر وجزء من بحث اجريته قبل سنوات كresearcher قبل ان 
ان اتحول الى تخصصى الدقيق الان 
*

----------


## acba77

*مشكووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*نادرا مايصيب هذا المرض الاطفال (عكس مرض التينيا)او القراع او مايسمى القوب اذا ما اصاب فروة الراس .ويصيب الرجال اكثر من النساء 
تتعرض البشرة للتلون اوالتبرقع وتتراوح الالوان مابين البنى الغامق الى مايشبه الاصفر او حتى الابيض  , تظهر البقع احيانا باحجام صغيرة ولكنها احيانا تتجمع كالسحب وقد تغطى كل منطقة البطن مثلا . 
تصحب هذه البقع حكة تتفاوت مابين البسيطة لدرجة ان يمكن اهمالها  الى الحكة المزعجة التى تأخذك للطبيب رغما عنك 
هذا الفطر مثله مثل فطر  عفن الخبز يتكاثر بتكوين الابواغ فى حالة تمت مضايقته 
ويتضايق فى الاحوال التالية :
كثرة الاستحمام 
البرودة 
استعمال المخرشات الجلدية كالليف اثناء الاستحمام او الفرشاة الخشنة 
استعمال الادوية المضادة له 
*

----------


## reddish

*يفضل هذا الفطر التكاثر فى المناطق الاشد حرارة ورطوبة من الجسم مثل منطقة الصدر والبطن و
المنطقة الى توازى السلسلة من الظهر ومنطقة ال v من الصدر 
واكثر المناطق اصابة به وهى غير ظاهرة حتى بالنسبة للطبيب هى فروة الرأس وفيها يتكاثر بشدة غريبة تم ينحدر الى اسفل مع العرق او مع ماء الاستحمام لذلك يبتدئ الطبيب الجيد بالعلاج من الفروة 
هذا الفطر لا يتأثر بالماء العادى ولا المطهرات العادية 
*

----------


## reddish

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 1 (1 عضو و 0 ضيف)
الذى يشاهد الموضوع حاليا هو شخصى الضعيف فقط 
المتواجدون بالمنتدى الطبى شخص واحد فقط (شخصى الضعيف )
وهذا يعنى ان المنتدى الطبى  بحاجة لمزيد من التفعيل 
نرجو من الادارة وضع اي بوست طبى لفترة اطول فى الصفحة الرئيسية ثم تحويله الى هنا بعد 
ان يتم اثراءه بالنقاش والاستفادة منه 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*باك الله فيكم يا دكاترة ويمتعكم الله بالصحة والعافية
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

تحياتي يادكاتره
الحقيقة لي فترة مع هذا المرض .. والحمد لله تاقلمت مع الوضع الذي أنا فيه الآن
من خلال تجربتي مع هذا المرض إكتشفت أن سبيل العلاج منه صعب للغاية ويحتاج من المريض زمناً طويلاً حتى يشفى منه.

موضوع مهم والحديث عنه يهمنا كثيراً
د. قنوان والأخوة الأطباء بالمنبر
لكم مني كل الود والتحايا



علاجك موجود باذن الله ومجرد ما يصلني ح اسلمو ليك باليد
وانا مترقباهو قريبا
قول انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

علاجك موجود باذن الله ومجرد ما يصلني ح اسلمو ليك باليد
وانا مترقباهو قريبا
قول انشاء الله



يديك العافيه دكتورتنا الغاليه قنوان
ربنا يجعل الشفاء نابعاً من هذا البوست
والشكر موصول للحبيب محجوب الذي أنار طريقنا بهذا البوست
*

----------

